

Fear of being committed may have caused Connecticut gunman to snap - 001sky
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/12/18/fear-being-committed-may-have-caused-connecticut-madman-to-snap/

======
001sky
_[Ms] Lanza had begun filing paperwork to get conservatorship over her
troubled son, but that could not be confirmed because...such records are
sealed._

\-- The relevant bit

(Notwithstanding attribution to motive.)

